# #36 CLOSED -DROPLEAF WORKSHOP - LEAF SHAWLETTE WITH TAMARA ELL



## Designer1234

Welcome workshop #36

*GUIDELINES FOR THIS WORKSHOP*

it is essential that you read these guidelines so you are aware of how the workshop is set up.

===========================
IMPORTANT- PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

Please post IM IN to join this workshop

#1  Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe by the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

#2  PLEASE do not post links or other helpful information without pm-ing the teacher first and asking permission. These workshops are set up for the teacher to present her information in a specific way. If class members post additional links or other information, it may conflict with what the teacher is trying to present and can create confusion for the students. This is very important.

#3  Let the teacher answer any questions that may arise.The teachers answer to a specific question may be different from yours. The teacher is volunteering his or her time and it is only courtesy to allow the teacher to provide the answer to questions.

#4  Please dont give individual links to the various workshops; we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a few days, to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

Designer123, prismaticr, and nrc1940  Workshop Monitors.
==============
* go to the following link to find the pattern and the coupon number for 25% off the price of the pattern for workshop KP members.

http://mustbethecrazys.blogspot.ca/*

================

*I am very happy to introduce the designer of this beautiful shawlette,
Tamara Ell*


----------



## Designer1234

I will be deleting your i'm in posts after I include you in the count. Welcome!

*We now have 53 students* --


----------



## TamaraEll

*TAMARA HERE* Hi everyone! I am really excited about this workshop, and can't wait to see everyone's projects.


----------



## Designer1234

Welcome Tamara and students. It is early here in Western Canada - we are 2 hours behind most of you - so Tamara will be here to answer any questions in a little awhile. I wish hope you have fun and don't hesitate to post how you are doing and also post pictures of your works in progress throughout the workshop. Designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

Hi Tamara! it looks like you have a lovely class. So I will leave you for now -- 

Ladies, ask Tamara any questions and have fun every one!


----------



## SharAnn

Hi Tamara, My question is when knitting the body, do I slip all first stitches purl wise? I tried a few rows slipping rows 1 and 3 knit wise and one edge looked messy.


----------



## TamaraEll

SharAnn said:


> Hi Tamara, My question is when knitting the body, do I slip all first stitches purl wise? I tried a few rows slipping rows 1 and 3 knit wise and one edge looked messy.


No, just the ones that say slip purl wise. The knit wise just say slip.


----------



## SharAnn

Thank you Tamara


----------



## tamarque

I must be blind today because I cannot find the pattern download. Someone be so kind as to point the way.


----------



## Designer1234

* go to the following link to find the pattern and the coupon number for 25% off the price of the pattern for workshop KP members.

http://mustbethecrazys.blogspot.ca/*

================


----------



## merae

Tamara, Is it supposed to lie flat, or does it undulate somewhat? I have started two in different weights and needles and there is a definite undulation in both of them.


----------



## missylam

I haven't gotten started yet, but tomorrow I get going. Thank you Tamara.


----------



## Revan

missylam said:


> I haven't gotten started yet, but tomorrow I get going. Thank you Tamara.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Revan


----------



## TamaraEll

merae said:


> Tamara, Is it supposed to lie flat, or does it undulate somewhat? I have started two in different weights and needles and there is a definite undulation in both of them.


If by undate you mean curl up, yes, it will do that just because it is knit in st st. It is worst in the beginning, but it makes a pretty tail when the shawl is done


----------



## merae

This is what mine is doing. It sort of waves in the main body portion.


----------



## TamaraEll

merae said:


> This is what mine is doing. It sort of waves in the main body portion.


Oh yes, that is quite normal and it will block out.


----------



## merae

TamaraEll said:


> Oh yes, that is quite normal and it will block out.


Great! I thought I was doing something wrong. Thank you.


----------



## TamaraEll

Has everyone tackled their first leaf yet? Any questions?


----------



## TamaraEll

Revan said:


> Hi,
> I just casted on today and when I start the Body Section, Row 3, I don't have any more stitches to knit, when it said to K to end. Do you actually mean to KFB 4 times, or after you have the four stitches? Please help. Thanks, Revan


Because it is a section that you repeat throughout the whole pattern, there will be k sts after the 4 KFB sts later, but not the first time. Yes, you can take this first instance to mean KFB 4 times.


----------



## Revan

Thank you Tamara. Revan Onward march....


----------



## Mpetrueng

I have completed one leaf; nearly done with second one. Interesting technique.


----------



## Katsch

I have completed three and no problems


----------



## Kajapi

I haven't started yet, as I'm waiting for the yarn I ordered to arrive. Can I use a heavier yarn? I have enough of Red Heart Unforgettable, which would be a pretty color combo. It's a #4 weight, but seems lighter than that.


----------



## cinknitting

I have completed section 1, and 2 body sections in 2. Its a lovely, well written pattern!
Thank you!


----------



## TamaraEll

Kajapi said:


> I haven't started yet, as I'm waiting for the yarn I ordered to arrive. Can I use a heavier yarn? I have enough of Red Heart Unforgettable, which would be a pretty color combo. It's a #4 weight, but seems lighter than that.


Yes, you can. It will just be bigger


----------



## Kajapi

TamaraEll said:


> Yes, you can. It will just be bigger


Thanks! I'll try to start tonight.


----------



## TamaraEll

Revan said:


> Everyone's scarf looks great. I have another problem: I am trying to knit the first leaf and binding off as described, but my yarn is at the bottom of the leaf and therefore can not do the P2...  What did I do wrong? SOS


I'm not 100% what you mean, so I will show you where you should be. So, you have bound off the 14 sts, and it should look like the first picture, then you p2tog twice, and it will look like the second picture.


----------



## Williesied

Here is mine so far!


----------



## Williesied

Fingers to quick ,now have attached the picture. Sorry about that.


----------



## KBfibers

What a fun pattern. I really can't wait to get to the second section. I'm getting close to having the first section done. I really like the look of the gradual color changing yarn, but will admit that it is difficult to work with because it likes to split. 

Here is what I have so far:


----------



## TamaraEll

SharAnn said:


> I have a question about the 15 stitch cast on in the leaf section. Is there a method you recommend? I first tried the knit cast-on and it was kind of loopy. Then went to the cable cast-on and it was better.


Yes, I suggest the cable cast on in the pattern (in the abbreviations).


----------



## jeanpfaz

SharAnn said:


> I have a question about the 15 stitch cast on in the leaf section. Is there a method you recommend? I first tried the knit cast-on and it was kind of loopy. Then went to the cable cast-on and it was better.


Thanks for asking this, SharAnn. I was going to ask why my cast-ons were loopy. 
Thanks for your answer TamaraEll.
"If at first you don't succeed--read directions!" Oh, well!

Anyway, here's mine so far--lots of mistakes, but the variegated yarn is quite forgiving, and I don't think it looks too bad. From now on I'll use the cable CO, however--after I view a youtube demo.


----------



## TamaraEll

> Anyway, here's mine so far--lots of mistakes.


If it makes you feel any better, my first one was my test and I tried four different cast on techniques and about five different ways of doing the leaves. When I found the look I wanted, I just kept going without ripping back and starting again. Even with those issues, I still won a third place ribbon in our exhibition, so this design is very forgiving


----------



## jeanpfaz

TamaraEll said:


> If it makes you feel any better, my first one was my test and I tried four different cast on techniques and about five different ways of doing the leaves. When I found the look I wanted, I just kept going without ripping back and starting again. Even with those issues, I still won a third place ribbon in our exhibition, so this design is very forgiving


Yes, it makes me feel a lot better. Thanks for the encouragement. 
I'll probably go quite slow on this project as it requires my full concentration at this point--not exactly a TV watching endeavor until I have the pattern thoroughly memorized. It's lots of fun knitting this, however.


----------



## Revan

No, my yarn is at the bottom of the first leaf and can not go any further. I unravlled it so I can show a picture of what I mean. I wish there was a way we could draw a diagram. I will try again and let you know.


----------



## TamaraEll

Revan said:


> No, my yarn is at the bottom of the first leaf and can not go any further. I unravlled it so I can show a picture of what I mean. I wish there was a way we could draw a diagram. I will try again and let you know.


Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Mpetrueng

Revan: I think you missed a turn; as I ended up with this situation, and that's what I had done. I am using little post-it arrows to keep my place as I knit. That's helped immensely.

I am on leaf #4 and feel more comfortable now with this pattern.


----------



## TamaraEll

Kajapi said:


> Do you have a recommended cast on method? I'm still waiting for my yarn, as I decided against the Unforgettable.


Yes, I suggest cable cast on.


----------



## Revan

Mpetrueng said:


> Revan: I think you missed a turn; as I ended up with this situation, and that's what I had done. I am using little post-it arrows to keep my place as I knit. That's helped immensely.
> 
> I am on leaf #4 and feel more comfortable now with this pattern.


Thank you for information, I'll try to take it slower.


----------



## Casper12a

SO I completely forgot Saturday... I will start my scarf tonight!


----------



## TamaraEll

Here is mine so far, I really like how the colors are in this yarn.


----------



## Mpetrueng

Lovely; Looks like fun to wear!


----------



## SharAnn

Tamara, Could you tell me the brand and variety of the yarn you are using? So far I've tried 2 different ones (Lang Mille Colori and Schoppel Crazy Zauberball) and I'm not happy with either one. I'm not sure if they're too thin or I'm knitting too tightly, but I have holes where there shouldn't be any.


----------



## TamaraEll

SharAnn said:


> Tamara, Could you tell me the brand and variety of the yarn you are using? So far I've tried 2 different ones (Lang Mille Colori and Schoppel Crazy Zauberball) and I'm not happy with either one. I'm not sure if they're too thin or I'm knitting too tightly, but I have holes where there shouldn't be any.


I am using Nurturing Fibres Supertwist Sock in Rainbow. http://nurturingfibres.com/yarn-range/sock-super-twist

Where are you getting holes?


----------



## SharAnn

I'm getting holes at the beginning of the leaf section. Maybe I'm using too large of a needle. I'm using a size 4. The Lang is a sock/lace single ply yarn and the Schoppel is also a sock yarn, but has two plies and doesn't split nearly so much. Currently I have nothing on the needles because I was so dissatisfied with both. They didn't even remotely resemble any of the beautiful projects that have been posted.


----------



## TamaraEll

SharAnn said:


> I'm getting holes at the beginning of the leaf section. Maybe I'm using too large of a needle. I'm using a size 4. The Lang is a sock/lace single ply yarn and the Schoppel is also a sock yarn, but has two plies and doesn't split nearly so much. Currently I have nothing on the needles because I was so dissatisfied with both. They didn't even remotely resemble any of the beautiful projects that have been posted.


Hmm, ok. Yeah, try smaller needles. You can just knit more repeats at the end to make it bigger.


----------



## SharAnn

I'll try that or a little thicker yarn. I'm not giving up. I love the scarf. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Kajapi

I just tracked my yarn order - and with any luck I'll be knitting with it tomorrow evening.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- sorry for not dropping by recently. Have had a few doctor's appointments and have been really tied up. The class looks great and your shawletts are looking so good. Good job, everyone!


----------



## tamarque

Just got my pattern so am very late getting started. Now have to figure out what yarn I have for this project.


----------



## TamaraEll

SharAnn said:


> I'm getting holes at the beginning of the leaf section. Maybe I'm using too large of a needle. I'm using a size 4. The Lang is a sock/lace single ply yarn and the Schoppel is also a sock yarn, but has two plies and doesn't split nearly so much. Currently I have nothing on the needles because I was so dissatisfied with both. They didn't even remotely resemble any of the beautiful projects that have been posted.


I was thinking about this. Are you getting holes where you turn in the leaves? It could be because you are using a lace type yarn (2 ply instead of 3 ply). Two ply yarn opens up holes, which is why it is great for lace, and 3-4 ply close up holes, which is why is it great for cables etc.

If the holes _are_ at the turns, maybe try doing a W&T instead of just a turn? This would close the hole more.


----------



## Revan

tamarque said:


> Just got my pattern so am very late getting started. Now have to figure out what yarn I have for this project.


Hi Tamarque, welcome.


----------



## Kajapi

Hooray! My yarn arrived today and I've done the first bit up to and including the first leaf. However, I have 7 stitches on the needle and I think I'm supposed to have 10. I think I may not be understanding the psso, then bind off 1 part. Does this effectively bind off 2 stitches? Or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## TamaraEll

Kajapi said:


> Hooray! My yarn arrived today and I've done the first bit up to and including the first leaf. However, I have 7 stitches on the needle and I think I'm supposed to have 10. I think I may not be understanding the psso, then bind off 1 part. Does this effectively bind off 2 stitches? Or am I doing it wrong?


Yes, you are effectively binding off two sts, the first one is just from a slipped stitch instead of a full bind off.


----------



## Kajapi

TamaraEll said:


> Yes, you are effectively binding off two sts, the first one is just from a slipped stitch instead of a full bind off.


I think I've done it right. Am I supposed to have 7 stitches at the end of the 1st leaf round?


----------



## TamaraEll

Kajapi said:


> I think I've done it right. Am I supposed to have 7 stitches at the end of the 1st leaf round?


Actually, you are supposed to have 10 sts at the end of the first leaf round. If you did the leaf right after the first 5 rows, you will have 7 sts on the needles, and this is ok too. You can keep going. If you did the three body sections after the first five rows, and then the leaf, then something has gone wrong, possibly forgetting to cast on in the leaf?

Look at it this way, after the first five rows, you should have 7 sts. Each body section adds one more stitch to your count. You have 3 body sections before the first leaf, so 7+3 body repeats = 10 sts. The leaf section itself adds zero stitches to your count so you should still have ten, but you will have less or more sts if you are counting in the middle of the leaf section (less if on row 2, more if on row 3) because of the decreases/increases.


----------



## TamaraEll

Kajapi said:


> That's what I thought. I did the first 5 rows, then 3 of the body section and 1 leaf section and had 7 stitches left. Maybe I bound off too many. I started again last night, since I wasn't very far. I'll start the leaf section when I pick it up again.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


If you loose count when binding off, just keep going until you have the one stitch on the right needle that would be in the same position if the leaf wasn't there and you had just slipped one stitch on a purl row. You will see it lines up with the edge of the shawl. Then you do your P2tog etc. Look at the pictures I posted earlier at the top of page 3, it shows this exact spot.


----------



## tamarque

I have a little request. It would be great if people mentioned the yarns they are using. 

What is that gorgeous wine color in the second shawl posted at the beginning of this workshop?


----------



## TamaraEll

tamarque said:


> I have a little request. It would be great if people mentioned the yarns they are using.
> 
> What is that gorgeous wine color in the second shawl posted at the beginning of this workshop?


That is a schoppel wolle zauberball in blackberry.


----------



## cinknitting

I have completed my shawl! But am having trouble with posting a picture! For some reason, it won't post! And of course, none of my kids are around!!!
Its a lovely pattern! Well written, that I will make again!
I used knitpicks shadow-in grape jelly. Its lovely! And will be a Christmas present for my oldest daughter. I will post as soon as I can!
Thank you Tamara!


----------



## TamaraEll

cinknitting said:


> I have completed my shawl! But am having trouble with posting a picture! For some reason, it won't post! And of course, none of my kids are around!!!
> Its a lovely pattern! Well written, that I will make again!
> I used knitpicks shadow-in grape jelly. Its lovely! And will be a Christmas present for my oldest daughter. I will post as soon as I can!
> Thank you Tamara!


Yay! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## tamarque

thanks for the yarn info. amazing how many of us gravitate to the purples. i pulled out some Cascade Vintage yarn in a purple tonals. it is worsted weight but very soft acrylic and merino.

will definitely look into the blackberry and shadow in grape jelly. very fruity here (LOL)


----------



## Aghog

I am in.


----------



## KBfibers

Just a quick post to let everyone know that I'm using Wolle's gradual color changing cotton. I picked up this yarn at "A Wool Gathering" in Yellow Springs, OH (Young's Dairy). This event is coming up in a couple of weeks. I may have to pick up a couple more skeins of this type of yarn. In a way it's hard to work with because they yarn isn't plied together making it easy to not catch each strand while working with it. It sure makes really nice shawls thou.


----------



## tamarque

Well, I am moving along and understanding the pattern. I do get 'holes' betw the leaf stem and the body of the scarf. Have tried to create a W&T type of picking up an extra thread of yarn but that is not working. It looks like the sl st is running thru the leaf stem but is not holding a bit loosely on the thread. Mind you that is what it looks like, not what it is.

Quest: When you designed the pattern did you use any formula for working out the curve? Or did you just do a trial and error process?

Quest 2: Can you give me the dimensions you have at the end of the first segment. Since my yarn is worsted weight worked on a #8 needles
my scarf will grow exponentially if I stick with your numbers. Think I need to work proportionately. At the moment my scarf has 32 st with 7 leaves (ready to do the 8th one). If I straighten out the curve it is about 6.75" wide and about 24" long.

Going till 46 stitches will get me a long windy snake that is probably wider than comfortable for this pattern. No?


----------



## Klockie

I am using worsted weight and #8 needles also. I'm waiting for a response to this question because I am not as far along as Tarmarque and would like to stop now if the worsted is not feasible.


----------



## TamaraEll

tamarque said:


> Well, I am moving along and understanding the pattern. I do get 'holes' betw the leaf stem and the body of the scarf. Have tried to create a W&T type of picking up an extra thread of yarn but that is not working. It looks like the sl st is running thru the leaf stem but is not holding a bit loosely on the thread. Mind you that is what it looks like, not what it is.
> 
> Quest: When you designed the pattern did you use any formula for working out the curve? Or did you just do a trial and error process?
> 
> Quest 2: Can you give me the dimensions you have at the end of the first segment. Since my yarn is worsted weight worked on a #8 needles
> my scarf will grow exponentially if I stick with your numbers. Think I need to work proportionately. At the moment my scarf has 32 st with 7 leaves (ready to do the 8th one). If I straighten out the curve it is about 6.75" wide and about 24" long.
> 
> Going till 46 stitches will get me a long windy snake that is probably wider than comfortable for this pattern. No?


Quest: totally trial and error, but based on the Fibonacci sequence.

Quest 2: after first leaf, unblocked, 2" from tip, 1.5" along top row, 3.5" leaf tip to join. As this scarf has no gauge, these are rough.

You can keep knitting as long as you want, then start section 4. If you were working in lace you would repeat section 3 more times, working in worsted you may bind off before you even get to section 3.


----------



## TamaraEll

As for holes in the stem base, 100% normal, and not an issue in the finished object once blocked. It is because they are worked around slipped stitch edges. SharAnn, are these the holes you were talking about?


----------



## tamarque

Yes, those are the holes. I thought that in a different scarf inserting beads here would be reasonable, but I am not frogging what I have done.

As to Fibonacci series, I understand it but am not following your description of where or how you began the counting. I did a striped scarf last winter using this mathematical sequence for sizing the stripes. Are you adding the span betw leaf stems with the width at the point of the stem beginning? Something is not clear to me. I don't see how you are controlling the pattern. Sorry for being so dense.

What I am getting is this. On the leaf edge there is always the same number of rows; ie, 7 slip stitches in segment one. The width changes of course as the rows get longer. So how did you control or apply the math sequence. Sounds fascinating, but my brain is acting like a dullard. Am I doing something wrong. In your photo you have more rows betw the leaves, but I assume the photo is from a different segment of the scarf.


----------



## TamaraEll

tamarque said:


> Yes, those are the holes. I thought that in a different scarf inserting beads here would be reasonable, but I am not frogging what I have done.
> 
> As to Fibonacci series, I understand it but am not following your description of where or how you began the counting. I did a striped scarf last winter using this mathematical sequence for sizing the stripes. Are you adding the span betw leaf stems with the width at the point of the stem beginning? Something is not clear to me. I don't see how you are controlling the pattern. Sorry for being so dense.
> 
> What I am getting is this. On the leaf edge there is always the same number of rows; ie, 7 slip stitches in segment one. The width changes of course as the rows get longer. So how did you control or apply the math sequence. Sounds fascinating, but my brain is acting like a dullard. Am I doing something wrong. In your photo you have more rows betw the leaves, but I assume the photo is from a different segment of the scarf.


It started out based on the sequence, but I had to adjust to make it work with yarn, so it now is no longer based on the specific math. I finished writing this pattern over a year ago, and to be honest, I don't remember the math application I started with/finished with, but I remember it took forever. It basically adds one extra st per repeat, but shifts the whole section over to make it spiral mimicking the sequence. The leaves do not play into the sequence, they are just spaced out wider as the scarf progresses.

Yes, that picture is from a later section of one of my finished scarves.


----------



## SharAnn

TamaraEll said:


> As for holes in the stem base, 100% normal, and not an issue in the finished object once blocked. It is because they are worked around slipped stitch edges. SharAnn, are these the holes you were talking about?


Yes Tamara, those are the holes. I've been looking online for a #3 weight 3 ply yarn to use, but I might give the Schoppel Crazy Zauberball another try. Blocking seems to give it a much better appearance.


----------



## tamarque

okay, I do understand what you are saying. So, what is the ultimate width and length of your scarf. Trying to get a handle on proportions. mine will not completely match but would like to get the energy of it down.

thanks for responding to all my questions. i do understand that when you are no longer 'in the moment' of the design it is hard to recall exactly how you came to it.


----------



## TamaraEll

tamarque said:


> okay, I do understand what you are saying. So, what is the ultimate width and length of your scarf. Trying to get a handle on proportions. mine will not completely match but would like to get the energy of it down.
> 
> thanks for responding to all my questions. i do understand that when you are no longer 'in the moment' of the design it is hard to recall exactly how you came to it.


Pulled taut, the inside (non-leaf) edge is 67", and the end row (not taut) is 19". Again, as I don't specify gauge, this is relative to my gauge.


----------



## tamarque

Great. Exactly what I needed to know. What I have done is looked at your yarn, the needle size in the pattern and estimated the gauge to compare with mine. So I began section 2 after 8 leaves. Now that I know the end dimensions, it will help me proportion the rest of the scarf.

Do you remember what your creative genius was in creating this pattern. Are you a math buff? Or just interested in the fibonacci sequence in nature? There is a homeopathy in N. Zealand who has developed a entire potency protocol using this sequence.


----------



## TamaraEll

tamarque said:


> Great. Exactly what I needed to know. What I have done is looked at your yarn, the needle size in the pattern and estimated the gauge to compare with mine. So I began section 2 after 8 leaves. Now that I know the end dimensions, it will help me proportion the rest of the scarf.
> 
> Do you remember what your creative genius was in creating this pattern. Are you a math buff? Or just interested in the fibonacci sequence in nature? There is a homeopathy in N. Zealand who has developed a entire potency protocol using this sequence.


Ha ha! Most certainly not a math buff. I am actually numerically dyslexic, and the math of this one almost killed me . I have a math wiz for a husband though, and he always gets me through. I started off of his calcs, and then tweaked it to work.


----------



## tamarque

Always important to know where your resources are....and yours was close to home. Lucky you.

You sound like my daughter who still cannot keep a check book but she became the treasurer for her co-op building. She definitely learned a lot in that role.


----------



## jeanpfaz

TamaraEll said:


> Quest 2: after first leaf, unblocked, 2" from tip, 1.5" along top row, 3.5" leaf tip to join. As this scarf has no gauge, these are rough.


Wow, if I measured correctly, mine is exactly those measurements. I'm using Red Heart Soft, Icy Pond. I only have 7 leaves done. I'm also working on a project for my granddaughter-to-be who is due in about a month.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! I just added more people who have signed in and you have over 50 people signed up. Great workshop happening here. I think these shawlettes are going to make wonderful gifts. Another very well taught, well written workshop. Carry on ladies. Once we get 2 or 3 finished I will open a 'Parade of drop leaf shawlettes" on the pictures section.. I will announce when I do and give you all the link so you can put in your pictures.

I will also add Tamara's link to the pattern at that time. 

Great job!


----------



## TamaraEll

How did everyone progress over the long weekend?


----------



## Katsch

I haven't had much time to work on mine as I am trying to finish my Cambridge Shawl first


----------



## grammiealice47

I have 10 leaves done. I love this pattern!


----------



## tamarque

Have been picking away at mine and it is about 55" long and barely 7" wide at this length. 

Question: What dimensions are the rest of you getting? It feels awfully narrow for shawlette--not any real coverage for the shoulders or back. I have about 62 st on the needle and it is 15" wide on the needle. So the actual width is less than 50% of stitches worked on the diagonal.

Working in worsted wt, #8 needle I have gone thru 1 skein of 217 yards (just began the 2nd skein).

Would love some comparative feedback as I don't feel I have a handle on where this is all going to wind up.


----------



## tamarque

ignore--this was a duplicate post and cannot delete.


----------



## Klockie

I don't know what I am doing wrong, but I I have completed the three body parts with attached leafs four times though everything appears to be right I still only have thirteen stitches on the needle. What could I be doing wrong?


----------



## tamarque

are you forgetting to do that purl increase on the second purl row in the sequence??????


----------



## TamaraEll

tamarque said:


> are you forgetting to do that purl increase on the second purl row in the sequence??????


What she said. If not, can I see a picture?


----------



## Klockie

I really don't know. I guess I will have to frog and start all over again. I don't know how to send a picture. Thank you for quick response.


----------



## tamarque

Klockie said:


> I really don't know. I guess I will have to frog and start all over again. I don't know how to send a picture. Thank you for quick response.


Here is how to send of photo:

Download your photo to your computer and save it in a normal way. Then in KP use someone's response can click "quote reply" When you do this you will see on the bottom of the response box a section called File/picture attachments. Click one of the browse buttons and your document file opens up. Find the picture that you saved and click on that file. It will put the file name in a box on the bottom of the page where there is a button "Open." That should show up now in the little window next to the browse button on your KP response. Next, hit the send button on the response box and your are done. Your picture should show up on the KP forum. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Kajapi

tamarque said:


> Have been picking away at mine and it is about 55" long and barely 7" wide at this length.
> 
> Question: What dimensions are the rest of you getting? It feels awfully narrow for shawlette--not any real coverage for the shoulders or back. I have about 62 st on the needle and it is 15" wide on the needle. So the actual width is less than 50% of stitches worked on the diagonal.
> 
> Working in worsted wt, #8 needle I have gone thru 1 skein of 217 yards (just began the 2nd skein).
> 
> Would love some comparative feedback as I don't feel I have a handle on where this is all going to wind up.


I don't know if this will help you, since I'm using a sock weight yarn and size 4 needles (the recommended yarn and needles). I have 26 stitches (just finished 5th leaf) and it's about 3" wide and the widest point. That means it will be about 12" at the widest overall point, I think. It's hard to measure the length, as it keeps curling up. I hope it blocks nicely. It's narrow for a shawl, but will be okay for a scarf, I hope. This is the 4th yarn I've tried, and I don't want to start over again!


----------



## TamaraEll

*Don't worry about the width. It grows* .


----------



## Klockie

Well I started over with different yarn and have completed body/leaf combo three times and at last having desired results. I don't know what I was doing wrong, but I'm glad I'm not doing it any longer. LOL


----------



## TamaraEll

Klockie said:


> Well I started over with different yarn and have completed body/leaf combo three times and at last having desired results. I don't know what I was doing wrong, but I'm glad I'm not doing it any longer. LOL


Yay! I am glad that it is behaving for you!


----------



## tamarque

Okay. The deed is done except for tails and blocking. Not sure it came out well. It was definitely interesting to work on and I really like the yarn used. But the dimensions are bizarre and it does not seem right. 

My thing is more a scarf than a shawl. Not very wide, even as the widest and is over 6 ft long even tho I tried to work proportionately to the sock weight yarn in the pattern. Will have to take a photo and post tomorrow when my energy is up again.


----------



## tamarque

Here is a photo of the project. You can see that it is not very wide--9" at the widest and only for <8" in length. This means that there is really no coverage for the upper back and only 1 shoulder gets wrapped when placed with effort. This is definitely not something to throw around the shoulders and get moving. 

It is over 6 ft long which is what it took to meet the 19" of stitches on the needle at the end of the project. It took about 81 stitches with the worsted wt yarn used. 



The edge also will not lie flat and does not have enough give to ensure flattening when blocked.

Is anyone else having these problems. Here is a photo. You will see that I haven't cut the yarn or finished the the ends as not sure what I want to do with this. May have to make amendments to the project. Feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## TamaraEll

tamarque said:


> Here is a photo of the project. You can see that it is not very wide--9" at the widest and only for <8" in length. This means that there is really no coverage for the upper back and only 1 shoulder gets wrapped when placed with effort. This is definitely not something to throw around the shoulders and get moving.
> 
> It is over 6 ft long which is what it took to meet the 19" of stitches on the needle at the end of the project. It took about 81 stitches with the worsted wt yarn used.
> 
> The edge also will not lie flat and does not have enough give to ensure flattening when blocked.
> 
> Is anyone else having these problems. Here is a photo. You will see that I haven't cut the yarn or finished the the ends as not sure what I want to do with this. May have to make amendments to the project. Feedback will be appreciated.


It looks really good, and the dimensions about right to me!

I think most of your conserns result from using worsted weight instead of fingering. This design does require blocking, and yours may require more of a hard block. Even with the shawlettes made from fingering weight, there will be a bit of wave on the fabric that may not block completely flat. What I did when blocking was to start by pinning the inside edge down taut in a spiral, then pull the rest out along that shape to flatten as much as possible. I then pinned out the leaves. There was a bit of wave, but you can't tell once you unpin it.

Let me give you the dimensions of my finished shawlette (I can't measure my purple one as I have given it away). It is 68" along the inside edge, pulled taut. 8" at the widest point, and 19" along the bound off edge, so pretty much exactly your dimensions.

As for coverage, I am wearing mine right now in the same fashion as the first picture in this thread, and it covers both shoulders, ending higher than a short sleeve shirt would, about an inch after the curve of the shoulder. It also falls to the top of my tank top shirt in the back, and about 3/4" over the top of the front.

Keep in mind, this is a shawlette, so it will never have the dimensions of a full size shawl. Shawlettes are kind of in between a shawl and a scarf. If you are worried about it falling off your shoulders, try using a pretty brooch to keep it on place!


----------



## Naneast

Here is my Drop Leaf Shawl. I used Ice yarn, 50% wool 50% acrylic, mirage color way, about 400 m and # 4 needles. Thanks Tamara And Shirley for a wonderful workshop.
.


----------



## TamaraEll

It looks great! Now you have knit two of my designs


----------



## Naneast

TamaraEll said:


> It looks great! Now you have knit two of my designs


Yes, I did and love them both. After I made the Infinity Cardigan, this scarf is easy and fast to do and lovely. I love your designs. They're a challenge. What do you recommend that I do next? Thanks. :lol:


----------



## TamaraEll

Naneast said:


> Yes, I did and love them both. After I made the Infinity Cardigan, this scarf is easy and fast to do and lovely. I love your designs. They're a challenge. What do you recommend that I do next? Thanks. :lol:


Yeah, I kind of specialize in "different"...

If you live in cold weather, my capelet is fun. My mittens are pretty popular right now too, as people give them as Christmas gifts.

I won't have anything new come out for a bit. Two more designs in the works, but they won't be released 'till March and June. I may put something out in a few months, but nothing planned. I teach spinning classes in the fall and that takes up my spare designing time.


----------



## tamarque

Thanks for the feedback TamaraEll. I know it needs blocking seriously. Just wasn't sure it was a keeper given my concerns. It is not the waviness but the rolled outside edge that disturbed me. But I see Naneast has the same condition with her white/blue/lavender one. Will have to pinned it heavily when blocking. 

I love Naneasts Fall color project. It looks terrific.


----------



## Naneast

Thanks, Tamara and Tamarque for your kind comments. I just finished my " Cape" using mohair yarn. I'll wait for your new design.


----------



## Katsch

The scarves are looking so good. I picked mine up again last night and am now on section 2.


----------



## TamaraEll

Katsch said:


> The scarves are looking so good. I picked mine up again last night and am now on section 2.


It looks soft and cozy!


----------



## Naneast

Here are more pics!


----------



## TamaraEll

Naneast said:


> Here are more pics!


Very nice (though the lake-scape behind is a tad distracting on this boring Monday morning...)!!


----------



## Designer1234

*I have just opened the Parade! Please post your finished blocked and unblocked pictures of your wonderful shawlettes! here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-199004-1.html#3931590*

I have posted pictures of Tamara's work and would like you to post your own so that there is a name with each one.

Naneast - I see yours is finished, would you post the pictures you posted - and also any more that are finished. It is very important as it shows the wonderful work you all accomplish on these workshops. Good job, Everyone!!


----------



## TamaraEll

And just a quick reminder, the coupon code expires tonight!


----------



## grammiealice47

What coupon?


----------



## TamaraEll

grammiealice47 said:


> What coupon?


There was a 25% off coupon that was posted in the link at the beginning of the thread for students.


----------



## grammiealice47

Thanks!


----------



## Katsch

I have finished my Shawlette but to me it seems more like a scarf. I did not have enough yarn and had to end after the first drop leaf of section three. I will block today and show more pictures. 
Kathy
PS I should add that I really like it. I used sock yarn.


----------



## tamarque

Hi Kathy/Katsch

I used worsted, 2 balls 400+ yrds. My project felt like a scarf, too despite what sounds like a larger one than yours.


----------



## TamaraEll

Katsch said:


> I did not have enough yarn and had to end after the first drop leaf of section three.


If you run out of yarn, you can rip back to the last leaf, and use that as your first leaf of the bind off. If that was only a few rows ago, you can rip to the next.

As far as bring a scarf, block it hard, and I think you will be surprised how much it grows


----------



## Katsch

TamaraEll said:


> If you run out of yarn, you can rip back to the last leaf, and use that as your first leaf of the bind off. If that was only a few rows ago, you can rip to the next.
> 
> As far as bring a scarf, block it hard, and I think you will be surprised how much it grows


I did finish it but I used the last leaf or only leaf of section three as the end and went for BO. I think it looks good and will block today.


----------



## Katsch

Here she is


----------



## tamarque

Very nice Kathy. It really did block out larger.


----------



## Katsch

tamarque said:


> Very nice Kathy. It really did block out larger.


Thank you, I really like it.


----------



## TamaraEll

Katsch said:


> Here she is


Georgeous! You might have to make two


----------



## Katsch

TamaraEll said:


> Georgeous! You might have to make two


Thank you and I will be making more. Thanks for the class and the pattern.


----------



## Naneast

Kathy, love your shawlette! Nicely done..


----------



## Katsch

Naneast said:


> Kathy, love your shawlette! Nicely done..


Thank you Naneast, I loved yours as well.


----------



## TamaraEll

How is everyone doing? Who is still working away at their shawlette?


----------



## Designer1234

I hope if any of you are near finishing that you let Tamara know. If not I will talk to Tamara about closing the workshop in the near future. I will be away from the 23 on so let her know. It is perfectly okay to leave it open as long as Tamara wants --- Designer. 

By the way -- I just love this shawlette, they are all beautiful.


----------



## SharAnn

TamaraEll said:


> How is everyone doing? Who is still working away at their shawlette?


Tamara, I've have had to put aside my shawlette for awhile and work on a baby blanket for a neighbor. I love the pattern though and finally found a suitable yarn that I really like...Mountain Colors Bearfoot in the Sierra color.


----------



## TamaraEll

SharAnn said:


> Tamara, I've have had to put aside my shawlette for awhile and work on a baby blanket for a neighbor. I love the pattern though and finally found a suitable yarn that I really like...Mountain Colors Bearfoot in the Sierra color.


I can't wait to see it, that is a gorgeous colorway!


----------



## grammiealice47

I am continuing to work on my shawlette. I am about half done.


----------



## jeanpfaz

I had to put mine aside, because I need to finish some WIPs in progress for my new granddaughter due in a couple of weeks. I really enjoyed the shawl pattern and am anxious to find out how it's going to turn out, so I will get back to it after the baby things are done and sent.


----------



## orkchild

I also am still working on my shawlette have just started section 2. Love the pattern only one comment you have abrev well documented except the psso.


----------



## Karen Liebengood

Is it too late to join?


----------



## TamaraEll

Karen Liebengood said:


> Is it too late to join?


Nope!


----------



## Karen Liebengood

Great! I'm in, when I get home I will get the pattern. I have the perfect yarn! I'm going to use some hand dyed sock yarn, will that be ok?


----------



## TamaraEll

Karen Liebengood said:


> Great! I'm in, when I get home I will get the pattern. I have the perfect yarn! I'm going to use some hand dyed sock yarn, will that be ok?


Yes, that would work very well.


----------



## e-stitcher

I have just 2 leaves to go! And then blocking. I hope to be able to post a pic soon.


----------



## Designer1234

*This Workshop will close on October 11th*.

Thanks so much for joining us and a special thanks to Tamara for this wonderful workshop.


----------



## TamaraEll

Designer1234 said:


> *This Workshop will close on October 11th*.
> 
> Thanks so much for joining us and a special thanks to Tamara for this wonderful workshop.


Thank you so much for organizing everything! It was a lot of fun!


----------



## jeanpfaz

Thank you so much for having this workshop!

Even though I didn't get very far, I think I've got the concept and will finish after I get my granddaughter Charlie Rose's things sent. She was born October 1st. I'm a very slow knitter, and a couple of my baby projects were quite challenging for me. I just have to put the finishing touches on them and hope to get them mailed before she outgrows them! Then I'll finally be able to get back to the shawl. 

Thanks again.
Jean


----------



## orkchild

I won't have mine finished till about Halloween will I still be able to post a picture to the parade of pictures after the workshop closes


----------



## Designer1234

Please post your finished blocked and unblocked pictures of your wonderful shawlettes in the Parade on Pictures in the main forum- here is the link

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-199004-1.html#3931590*

Anyone can post their pictures of their project there even if it isn't finished for awhile. We would love to see them all.


----------



## Designer1234

*This workshop is now closed*! You are welcome to read the closed (locked) topics and to copy any of the information if you are a KP member at any time in the future. 
Many thanks to Tamara Ell and the students of this class.

Designer1234


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

